# Its sunny



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The sun is out, the sky is blue and its almost warm!!!! at last!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Spring is here!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Can someone please explain to me what this "sun" thing is???????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> Can someone please explain to me what this "sun" thing is???????


I was beginning to wonder myself!!! Its the big shiny, yellow ball in the sky that makes it lovely and warm. It hasnt been out in Alhaurin de la Torre for several weeks!!! So its a bit of a novelty!!! I came to live in Spain cos I thought I'd see more of it!!!?????

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Can't see it despite me looking hard for it.....just a never ending sea of grey here.....


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Gorgeous here - big shiny yellow ball which brings much light into my apartment


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Stravinsky, you're fast becoming my fav Mod.....after Elphaba, of course!! lol 

Steve, I shall be back in Britsville in less than a week.....ensure you keep some of that lovely bright sunshine for me....failing that, cafe con leche would suffice!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> Stravinsky, you're fast becoming my fav Mod.....after Elphaba, of course!! lol


Thats the view from my balcony






Just going for a swim







(NOT)


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Steady on, we could have a falling out....... lol


----------

